# American hostage rescued in West Africa by SEAL Team 6 in daring raid



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 31, 2020)

#respect

American hostage rescued in West Africa by SEAL Team 6 in daring raid — Fox News


An American hostage has been rescued in West Africa by SEAL Team 6 in a daring raid, Fox News has learned.

The elite SEAL Team 6 staged a daring raid in the West African country of Nigeria, rescuing Philip Walton, 27, who had been taken hostage, officials told Fox News.

"We had to get him before any potential trade or sale," one U.S. official said.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 31, 2020)

It's good to have a President that doesn't forget about our people being held in foreign lands against their wills.

When I was focused on Intel work, I used to always tell people, "Just because you don't see something happening, doesn't mean nothing is happening!" Intelligence is a patient game and often a marathon. 

People complain about POTUS, but in the background, he was thinking about Philip Walton.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 31, 2020)

More then ST6 involved, air support package was huge.
I would be remiss if if didn't point out to the V-22 haters that AFSOC CV-22's just executed the mission they were designed and bought for.
First There.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 31, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> More then ST6 involved, air support package was huge.
> I would be remiss if if didn't point out to the V-22 haters that AFSOC CV-22's just executed the mission they were designed and bought for.
> First There.



I have always loved the V-22 and am glad to see they were in fact used for a purpose like this one.


----------



## digrar (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Devildoc (Oct 31, 2020)

Grunt said:


> I have always loved the V-22 and am glad to see they were in fact used for a purpose like this one.



The Osprey?  Not me, bruh...Maybe it's because I flown some of those early variants when a lot of them were crashing and were engaging in hard landings lol.

In all seriousness, this is awesome, many different pieces worked together which is always good to see...Navy, Marines, AF, CIA... Undoubtedly some others we won't hear about. 

Now cue the book deal in three, two, one....


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Oct 31, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> Now cue the book deal in three, two, one....



You won't get a book deal from the guys on that Troop.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 1, 2020)

Can’t wait to read the book


----------



## NikNifSik (Nov 1, 2020)

Grunt said:


> It's good to have a President that doesn't forget about our people being held in foreign lands against their wills.
> 
> When I was focused on Intel work, I used to always tell people, "Just because you don't see something happening, doesn't mean nothing is happening!" Intelligence is a patient game and often a marathon.
> 
> People complain about POTUS, but in the background, he was thinking about Philip Walton.


Not to get too political, but even recent Democratic Presidents have been willing to execute rescues just like this.  I think you are probably correct on the president's office and working in the background, but I would argue those same thoughts would have been in place had this been Obama in office or Clinton (Bill, not Hilary, she would have let him sit).


----------



## Grunt (Nov 1, 2020)

NikNifSik said:


> Not to get too political, but even recent Democratic Presidents have been willing to execute rescues just like this.  I think you are probably correct on the president's office and working in the background, but I would argue those same thoughts would have been in place had this been Obama in office or Clinton (Bill, not Hilary, she would have let him sit).


Brother, I have no doubt about that as I was just addressing the fact that no one thinks he is accomplishing anything and basically "everyone" is out to get him for one thing or another. While the world is complaining about BLM and Antifa, the administration is rescuing our people. I am non-political now. I have gotten to the point where I believe what I do, vote accordingly, and then drive on. Nothing political motivates me in the least.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 1, 2020)

So, just a quick tech question on the V-22. Has the weapon systems gotten better? One complaint in the past was the lack of weapon systems due to the rotors and positions on take off and landing.....while the helos could cover a hot LZ with less restrictions of movement upon landing and take off.


----------



## AWP (Nov 1, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> So, just a quick tech question on the V-22. Has the weapon systems gotten better? One complaint in the past was the lack of weapon systems due to the rotors and positions on take off and landing.....while the helos could cover a hot LZ with less restrictions of movement upon landing and take off.



I was a V-22 hater for years, but have grown to appreciate its value. Looking at the tech and learning curve needed to safely operate the a/c, it was understandable in the beginning, however tragic, but a part of the maturation process. I would still be a critic if the maturation process continued to cause a heavy loss of life.

I know from talking to guys who have flown on the a/c shortly after its widespread fielding, it had serious shortcomings in their eyes. I'm talking SF and PJ's alike. They did not view it as an ideal insertion/ extraction platform. With that said, this was from 5-7 years ago. A lot may have changed since then, IDK.

Regardless, the -22 series has opened up a whole range of capabilities that we didn't possess before. We're executing missions we couldn't have 10-15 years ago.


----------



## Intel Nerd (Nov 3, 2020)

Nice to score a W in this arena. French SOF interdicted some KFR dudes early last year when they picked up FRACITs in Benin. The KFR threat is spreading, sadly. And it'll continue as long as high payoff Westerners bring in millions of dollars per head.


----------

